# Double postings!!



## miniman (Jul 29, 2008)

Over the last few days, I have sometimes got a duplicate post error when using quick reply. I have clicked once on submit, the post takes longer than usual to go up, but just before goes up, I get an error saying that "This is a duplicate post of one you made in the last five minutes". I assume this relates to an upgrade - a useful feature but appears to be slightly sensitive.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not a computer wizard so can't really help you with this..But don't worry it's nothing serious, I've had it happen to me...

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

me, too........when I first joined Dc I must have repeated one post 5 times because it wasn't responding.......when I went to check back later I was so embarrassed that I begged the site admins to please remove them...then, I learned that sometimes it took awhile


----------



## Rom (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm that happened to me when i posted some karma for someone..so i don't know if they got the msg i wrote or half the msg i wrote LOL


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2008)

Me too. But only 2-3 times. Just a glitch I imagined.​


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

me too. twice today.

babe


----------

